# TL center



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

My TLransmission Line center:banana: 
Magneticaly shielded driver,s are;
MG18SK09/08 + Vifa :whew: 



















Sound:jiggy: Like really TL:T 
Down to 42 Hz(-10db)

Sorry for bad foto:sad2:


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi oceanman'
You should give us more details and pic's of your desgn.I have not heard of anyone DIYing a TL for the Centre channel.
I built a couple of TL subs a few years ago and although they didn't go real low they sounded great for music very tight and detailed.

BTW PMC makes a TL center channel using Vifa drivers.


----------



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

Hi F1 fan...
I work only TL,s and Horns. Their sound like my. Bass probaly too natural, less of resonance, kontured, speed and deep. Understanding at right construction.
I will make and TL sub.
TL center, probably is exotic design, but my mind fly permanent into strange ideas...Sometimes fairly succsessful....


----------

